# HPA Performance Haldex Controllers ***Group Buy Opportunity***



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Due to a high volume of interest recently through Vortex forums and IMs, we are pleased to announce a special price break, based upon volume purchase, on one of our most popular upgrades: *Haldex Performance Controllers*. The “*Group Buy*” concept in this instance applies to _all available controllers and applications_, provided minimum purchase quantities are met or exceeded. 










Rules for the Haldex Group Buy are as follows:

o	Minimum of *15 orders * required to take advantage of this special pricing. 
o	Offer available for orders destined to the *Continental USA or Canada*. 
o	*Free ground shipping* included in price. 
o	Deadline for orders is *Friday, May 6th, 2011*. 
o	Orders will be shipped upon reaching the *minimum 15 quantity required*. 
o	Online ordering through *Paypal* at http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldexGB.htm, or phone orders by *Visa or MasterCard* by calling *604.598.8520 x 103*
o	Orders will be shipped to *Verified Addresses only*. 
o	*Canadian orders* will be subject to applicable taxes.


*PRICING*:

Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller

Regular Price $999.00 plus $40.00 shipping
Group Buy Price $899.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $140.00***

Gen. 2 Switchable Stock/Sport/Race Controller

Regular Price $1099.00 plus $40.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$899.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $240.00***

Gen. 4 Switchable Stock/Race/Eco Controller

Regular Price $1099.00 plus $50.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$899.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $250.00***

Haldex COMBO: Gen. 2 or Gen 4 Controller + Cable/Switch

Regular Price $1298.00 plus $55.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$999.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $355.00***

Haldex Cable/Switch (For Gen.2/4 controllers)

Regular Price $299.00 plus $15.00 shipping
Group Buy Price	$199.00 with FREE shipping ***Save $115.00***

FEATURES AND APPLICATIONS:

http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldex.htm

The sophisticated Haldex based all wheel drive system used in specific VW and Audi AWD cars monitors throttle input, ABS wheel speed sensors, steering angle, etc to anticipate and distribute torque transfer from the engine to the driveline. 

*Features*:

-Creates more favorable or more aggressive handling characteristics. 
-Controls torque transmission through increasing/decreasing over steer providing consistent performance and safer driving properties. 
-Transfers power between the front and rear wheels more proactively than the OEM system. 










These Haldex controllers are an ideal upgrade for autocross, road racing, and even street driving, as well as enhancements to poor weather driving. 

*Applications*: 

Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller

Applications: Mk4 R32, Gen 1 Audi TT

Gen. 2 Switchable Stock/Sport/Race Controller

Applications: Mk5 R32, Gen 2 Audi TT, Audi A3

Gen. 4 Switchable Stock/Race/Eco Controller

Applications: 

0BR Couplings Audi A3, S3, TT, TTS Quattro 
0BS Couplings: Passat 4-motion 
0AY Couplings: Tiguan 
0BY Couplings: Audi TTRS Quattro

Haldex COMBO

See Gen. 2 or Gen.4 application list.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4.
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Just curious, is there a place where the switch is designed to be placed or do ya just wing it and put it wherever you can get to it (under the dash, in the glove compartment, superglued on the gearshift knob)?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

jamminman said:


> Just curious, is there a place where the switch is designed to be placed or do ya just wing it and put it wherever you can get to it (under the dash, in the glove compartment, superglued on the gearshift knob)?


I know we have installed them in the glove box and the trunk. Be creative!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5.
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

If you are on the fence about this upgrade, don't be. Seriously, this is just about the best upgrade you can make to these cars. If I was only able to do one mod to my car, this would definitely be it. In fact, it is the first mod I did. Even before and more so than suspension, this upgrade radically changes the way the car handles. Do it! :thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

eweu said:


> If you are on the fence about this upgrade, don't be. Seriously, this is just about the best upgrade you can make to these cars. If I was only able to do one mod to my car, this would definitely be it. In fact, it is the first mod I did. Even before and more so than suspension, this upgrade radically changes the way the car handles. Do it! :thumbup:


Thanks for the positive review. So what's your take on combining this with an upgraded RSB ? Also, do you have the switch and if so, pics of where its installed ?


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

Not to rain on anyone's "groupbuy", but I paid $850 shipped for my Haldex controller from MJM.

http://www.mjmautohaus.com/catalog/...lectronic_Control_Unit_GEN_4&products_id=4503


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

arm1tage said:


> Not to rain on anyone's "groupbuy", but I paid $850 shipped for my Haldex controller...


And we are offering a Gen.4 controller plus a $300.00 switch/cable for $999.00...a better deal I believe.

Our controllers also offer a "stealth" OEM look, which should be a consideration for anyone with an Audi still under warranty. :thumbup:


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> And we are offering a Gen.4 controller plus a $300.00 switch/cable for $999.00...a better deal I believe.
> 
> Our controllers also offer a "stealth" OEM look, which should be a consideration for anyone with an Audi still under warranty. :thumbup:


:thumbup: Now lets see some pics of an install in a TT (please and thanks !)


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6.
7.
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
7. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
8.
9.
10.
11.
12.
13.
14.
15.


----------



## eweu (Jul 22, 2001)

Stevelev said:


> Thanks for the positive review. So what's your take on combining this with an upgraded RSB ? Also, do you have the switch and if so, pics of where its installed ?


I have the Neuspeed RSB along with the Haldex upgrade. The car rotates really, really nicely with this setup. I can't really describe it other than to say the feel is perfect and it really gives you a sense of confidence. Recently I had another TT 3.2q as a loaner while my car was in for service. Driving that car really demonstrated just how well the Haldex + RSB works. The stock TT was a lot more prone to understeer, and it just didn't behave quite as nicely when turning while on the throttle. The upgrades make the car feel much more balanced.

I have _not_ installed the switch yet. Thanks for reminding me about my laziness. :laugh: I really need to get on that and post up the results.


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

eweu said:


> ... I have _not_ installed the switch yet. Thanks for reminding me about my laziness. :laugh: I really need to get on that and post up the results.


Thanks again ! I want to hear about the switch so CHOP CHOP !!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
7. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
8. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch)
9. ubr32 (Gen.1)
10. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
11. volksvrsex (Gen.1)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2)???
13.
14.
15.


----------



## HaroldC (Dec 29, 2006)

If I were not buying the controller (switch), is it possible to have the Haldex default to the Race mode instead of Sport? 

My hope if to run the Haldex in Race all of the time, as I am used to RWD cars. 

Thanks


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

HaroldC said:


> If I were not buying the controller (switch), is it possible to have the Haldex default to the Race mode instead of Sport?
> 
> My hope if to run the Haldex in Race all of the time, as I am used to RWD cars.
> 
> Thanks


As you have the 2009 TTS, you would require the Gen.IV controller, which is set to "race" mode all the time. If this is waht you desire, the switch is unwarranted.

Should I add you to the list?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

HaroldC said:


> If I were not buying the controller (switch), is it possible to have the Haldex default to the Race mode instead of Sport?
> 
> My hope if to run the Haldex in Race all of the time, as I am used to RWD cars.
> 
> Thanks


Gen 4 is Stock, Eco and Race mode. Even though it would likely be run in race mode most, if not all the time, for $100. doesn't it make sense to get the switch anyway ?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Stevelev said:


> Gen 4 is Stock, Eco and Race mode. Even though it would likely be run in race mode most, if not all the time, for $100. doesn't it make sense to get the switch anyway ?


Agreed. For $100.00, it should be a no-brainer...


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
7. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
8. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch)
9. ubr32 (Gen.1)
10. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
11. ported2flow (Gen.1)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2)???
13.
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. VincewagenR32 (Gen.1)
4. 71camaro (Gen.1)
5. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
6. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
7. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
8. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch)
9. ubr32 (Gen.1)
10. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
11. ported2flow (Gen.1)
12. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch)
13. Wings88 (Gen.2)???
14.
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch)
14. 
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

Thank you all for your interest in our Haldex performance controllers. Based upon the quickly expanding list, there is little doubt we will hit the target of 15 orders. Therefore, *I would like to start collecting payments* (at the group buy price) from the names on the list, to make the ordering/shipping process easier.

As per the group buy rules:

_1. Online ordering through Paypal at http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldexGB.htm, or phone orders by *Visa or MasterCard* by calling *604.598.8520 x 103*
2. Orders will be shipped to Verified Addresses only. 
3. Canadian orders will be subject to applicable taxes._

Some of you have expressed interest in other HPA products that you would like ordered in conjunction with your Haldex controller. In these instances, you must call HPA directly for payment instructions.

The Haldex controllers will be shipped in sequence, _based upon when the payments are received_. The sooner you get your payment in, the sooner you will receive your product.

Any questions? Please IM or e-mail me directly.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch)
14. 
15. 

Let's get those payments in! And for reference...I am able to fit an HPA dog bone mount inside the Haldex shipping box. If any of you are interested in getting one of these at the same time, just let me know. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
14. 
15.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 9, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch)
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1)
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
14. Boulware (Gen.1) :beer: (paid)
15. ZZTuning (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)

5 payments in! 10 to go!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

:screwy:yv


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

for all you GEN IV buyers, I hope this is the switch you ordered

[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0979.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

tcardio said:


> for all you GEN IV buyers, I hope this is the switch you ordered
> 
> [IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/DSC_0979.jpg[/IMG]


This is not the wired switch that HPA has included in the "combo". This wireless switch is available for add'l $$'s though ...


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Stevelev said:


> This is not the wired switch that HPA has included in the "combo". This wireless switch is available for add'l $$'s though ...


Hmm.. I thought it was..

Edit: A quick google shows both wired and wireless switches seem to be sold for the same price, so why additional $?


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

MaXius said:


> Hmm.. I thought it was..
> 
> Edit: A quick google shows both wired and wireless switches seem to be sold for the same price, so why additional $?


Their website definitely does not show the wireless model. It appears that the wireless unit is approx. $100 more at full retail compared to HPA's wired unit. Perhaps HPA will be able to provide the wireless option ...


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

Darryl is away for a while (honeymoon) thus the reason for him not posting here. Although HPA can provide the wireless option, I rec'd the following response to my question of why the wireless is more expensive than the wired one ... 

_"we would need to order at least 40 pieces of the remote control unit in order to get a better price on it. The hard wired switching cable has been a very popular item for us and we have plenty of inventory on the shelf. Although I can appreciate the appeal of the remote unit, the drawback is having a loose piece of hardware floating around your car that can get lost, or a bulky remote dangling from your keychain. As for installation, after a few days of experimenting, most customers tend to leave the Haldex engaged in their favorite mode and don’t actually switch it unless preparing for a track event or some other specific need. These customers will often position the switch in the trunk of the car rather than spending the time to run the cables up to the cabin."_


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

Last day for orders and payments is tomorrow, so lets get those orders in before the cut off! 

We have met our 15 but can always do more, so give me a call or send me an email, IM or anything


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

What does the switchable module for the 2011 TTS look like? Is it easy to spot by the anyone as being changed-different color? Is it noted by the cars electronics when installed? The reason I'm asking this is for Warranty preservation?


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Stealth ones look the same. 
I'm guessing VCDS will display a different serial number.
Extra cable coming out of the Haldex might be noticable to the switched on mechanic... :sly:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid) 
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1) :beer: (paid) 
6. PsychoChild (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1) (dropped out)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch) (dropped out)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
14. Boulware (Gen.1) (paid)
15. ZZTuning (Gen.4 + switch):beer: (paid)
16. DeckManDubs (Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller) :beer: (Paid) 


Well, the deadline has come and gone and 9 orders have been confirmed but we are still waiting hear back from the following folks who signed up: 

320hpBlack TT
2010 TTS
71camaro
PsychoChild
ubr32
ported2flow

We don’t want to leave anyone high and dry, but really counted on at least 15 orders to make this price happen so we have decided to extend the deadline until 5pm PST this Friday, May 13th for anyone who has signed up but not paid, or, anyone new who wants to jump on board.

Order online at http://www.hpamotorsport.com/haldexGB.htm or call 604-598-8520 x 103 to take advantage of these savings now… Spread the word!

PS - If you have signed up but are unable to take advantage of this opportunity, please shoot us a short note to let us know :thumbup:


----------



## MaXius (May 20, 2009)

Postman dropped off a HPA box on my doorstep this morning.. fell over it when I opened the door. Lazy @ss couldn't even ring the doorbell?

Thanks for the quick shipping


----------



## jamminman (Mar 21, 2010)

Keir,

Noticed I'm not on your list but I'm bought and paid for.

Steve


----------



## ejctt (Jun 8, 2007)

*Ordered and paid today*

Thanks for the group buy! Not on your list but have wanted to upgrade for a while and pulled the trigger.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

1. 320hpBlackTT (Gen.1)
2. 2010 TTS (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
3. 71camaro (Gen.1)
4. Nobodylikesmilhouse (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid) 
5. Ivan Ilyich (Gen.1) :beer: (paid) 
6. PsychoChild :beer: (Gen.1)
7. MaXius (Gen.4 + switch) :beer: (paid)
8. ubr32 (Gen.1)
9. .:R32DBP (Gen.1) (dropped out)
10. ported2flow (Gen.1)
11. 3.6awdwagon (Gen.2 + switch) :beer: (paid)
12. Wings88 (Gen.2 + switch) (dropped out)
13. isdereks (Gen.2 + switch):beer: (paid)
14. Boulware (Gen.1) :beerpaid)
15. ZZTuning (Gen.4 + switch) :beerpaid)
16. DeckManDubs (Gen. 1 “Stealth” Competition Controller):beer: (Paid) 
17. ejctt (gen2 + switch ) :beer: (paid)

Thats EJCTT thanks for calling in today, look forward to helping you out with your TT.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 3, 2007)

The Group buy will proceed.

The units are on their way to us from Haldex, as soon as they arrive I'll box them up and ship them out to all those that paid.

Thank you for participating in the group buy and we look forward to hearing your feedback!


----------

